# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  در مرحله اول استارت sqlنام سرور چی رو باید وارد کنیم؟؟

## Piraste

با سلام مشکل من خیلی سطحی ولی من واقعا توش گیر کردم وهر چی میزنم خطا می گیره مثلا localhost
127.0.0.1
Nameخود سیستم 
هر چی میزنم خطا داره دقیقا از کجا server name پیدا کنم؟؟
آیا باید شبیه ساز هایی مثل wampنصب کنم ؟؟؟؟

----------

